

Finite Difference Methods - Derivative Approximation - shogunmike
http://www.quantstart.com/tutorials/Finite_Difference_Methods_-_Derivative_Approximation/

======
obsaysditto
I hope no one was trying to learn from that. FD can be tough to handle for
people not mathematically trained.

Heat equation? Why? Any second order differential equation would suffice since
there is no real example with materials, temperature, properties, boundary
conditions, etc. Mine as well just been reading
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finite_difference_method>

~~~
shogunmike
I'll probably modify the article to include a list of suggested prerequisites
and change the heat equation to "diffusion equation", as that is less
physically biased.

My real goal is for somebody with a background in mathematics (but no
programming) to learn how to program FD, rather than just learn the theory.
This is not really made clear by the current article and I will be adding an
overview.

Thanks for the feedback though - I'd welcome any more, obviously I want the
article(s) to be accessible to as many people as possible!

~~~
obsaysditto
I would suggest adding more visual aids, especially when talking about grid
spacing/nodes. I'll try to keep up with it and suggest more things.

